# Nikon announces the D5



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 5, 2016)

View attachment 113939​Looks like Nikon is looking to make the new D5 their flagship DSLR. The D4 came out 3 years ago, and this one looks to build upon it.

*Specs*:
All new 153-point AF system
Full Frame 28MP sensor
12 frames/sec continuous shooting mode
Shoots 4K UHD video
Extended ISO reaches 3,280,000 (native: 102,400)

Here's the article I found it from:

Nikon announces the D5, its new flagship DSLR camera


----------



## NickJ (Jan 5, 2016)

Holy ISO!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 5, 2016)

will it finally have UHS-II support?


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah the D4's ISO tops at 12,800 native and 204,800 extended. The D5 is a SIGNIFICANT improvement, so long as their claims (and general reputation) hold true of their low light clarity.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 5, 2016)

That 28 or 20mp.

Sorry it don't matter I cant afford it, but might make a good camera in 2022 when its 1K on ebay with 500000 on the shutter


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2016)

How good can it possibly be? I mean...it's not a mirrorless design. Gotta' be junk.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 5, 2016)

Derrel said:


> How good can it possibly be? I mean...it's not a mirrorless design. Gotta' be junk.



Just flicking through dpreview there and people are saying that, and meaning it


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 5, 2016)

Derrel said:


> How good can it possibly be? I mean...it's not a mirrorless design. Gotta' be junk.


I think the DSLR no longer uses mirrors.
They call it IRPs, Image Reflective Platforms now.
So now, technically, all DSLRs are also Mirrorless.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 5, 2016)

I hope they included a bunch of Scene modes.  
Otherwise I'd have to pass on it.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 5, 2016)

This is what you've been waiting for Derrel. 
Nikon's NEW mirrorless camera, well, kinda ==> Nikon reveals its own VR-ready action camera

At least you can put it on top of the D5 and take 360 degree VR  (Virtual Reality, not Vibration Reduction) videos of yourself taking photos.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2016)

astroNikon said:
			
		

> I hope they included a bunch of Scene modes.
> Otherwise I'd have to pass on it.



Yes, I agree with you, 100 percent man! It definitely needs many,many scene modes. Among the absolutely necessary scene modes to satisfy the guys over at dPreview would be, at a bare minimum: JBNAP (Just Bought, Now Am Pro) mode; SAPFB (Spray And Pray For Birds) mode; WTF-HDIFA mode (What The F***-Hard Drive Is Full Already?) mode; OMGIJC (Oh My God I Just Climaxed) mode; plus at least three other assorted scene modes.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 5, 2016)

You forget the nfdwpsm  (newbie first dslr wedding pro shoot mode)


----------



## cgw (Jan 5, 2016)

Jedi "mind trick" Mode?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2016)

Beefcake mode with gaydar technology.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 5, 2016)

$6500. Hmm, full fledged DSLR or Leica ... heck, let's get 'em both.

Shoot. I need lenses  Somebody wanna chip in for them?


----------



## jake337 (Jan 5, 2016)

DrumsOfGrohl said:


> Yeah the D4's ISO tops at 12,800 native and 204,800 extended. The D5 is a SIGNIFICANT improvement, so long as their claims (and general reputation) hold true of their low light clarity.



102,400 is the new 12,800!


But what that really means ISO 51,200 is the new 6400 and that IS great.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 5, 2016)

Does it have an OLED screen?


----------

